
Ask HN: Teams building webapps, how do you handle defects? - stormythepig
I&#x27;m managing a distributed team, building a web application, with multiple features merging into master. One of the things that comes up is slight visual differences from the UX requirements or slight changes from product management after seeing the changes in the integration environment. Currently we file JIRA defect &#x2F; bug tickets or use slack. It feels slightly slow and clunky though or easy to lose things in communication. I&#x27;m wondering how others deal with this issue?
======
drjasonharrison
If QA is using the UX design documents to verify the application then it is
important that the UX design documents are updated, the changes are
highlighted, and the changes are then assigned to a jira ticket. You can break
the changes into per screen/page/section tickets but until all of the changes
have been verified by QA the work isn't done.

If you're talking about "move this over by 1 pixel and then change this color
by x in red and this should be an em dash" changes, it can be faster to work
side by side with someone. Remotely this is harder.

You noted "multiple features" \-- is this an issue where the design style from
UX hasn't been implemented as a style for reuse across all of the application
or the implementation of the style is beating against the specific layouts for
different features?

------
cimmanom
Depends on feature stage.

In a big feature just deployed to staging for the first time, we'll discuss
larger change requests in slack and wrap them into the original ticket; and
smaller defects will be reported in ticket comments in Jira.

Nearing release, we'll file tickets for each logic/data defect or for major UI
changes but typically have a single running ticket for smaller UI adjustments.

Pro tip: screenshots. Screenshot everything when filing bugs and requesting
changes.

